# Confirmed bug: unable to take verification selfie (app crashes)



## werty (Oct 1, 2015)

Multiple users are reporting an app crash at the verification selfie, preventing them from going online. Shows a map (or blank circle) instead of the normal selfie camera, then just crashes.

It's happening in all recent app versions (including the latest), even though it was previously working in these same versions. This indicates that Uber recently made some server-side change that broke the apps. The change was made sometime between October 2 and October 11.

I've reproduced this issue in every app version released since August (about 5 versions). Again, these versions had no problem until now, thus confirming it's due to a recent change on Uber's end.

*Uber should probably consider this a serious bug.*

Here's a second thread with more reports of this.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Naw! Verification process works just fine. Problem with the selfie issue has to do with drivers who no longer match their original profile photo because they’re suffering from “coyote ugly” syndrome after driving themselves ragged for a few months in search of Uber riches.


----------



## werty (Oct 1, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Naw! Verification process works just fine. Problem with the selfie issue has to do with drivers who no longer match their original profile photo because they're suffering from "coyote ugly" syndrome after driving themselves ragged for a few months in search of Uber riches.


No, this has nothing to do with it not recognizing your face. It's an app issue that happens before it even has a chance to look at you. Look at all the people confirming the crash, in multiple threads.

Please don't muddy the waters by conflating this with another unrelated issue.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Did you allow access to your camera from the Uber app? Double check your settings.


----------



## werty (Oct 1, 2015)

MHR said:


> Did you allow access to your camera from the Uber app? Double check your settings.


Trust me, all troubleshooting has been done. Permissions, settings, etc....everything has been checked. The other reports did similar troubleshooting. This happened suddenly without any changes on the devices anyway. This is 100% a bug. It doesn't affect everybody, but it definitely exists. Also I found yet another report here.

The latest version that works is the old app (3.173.10009 from June). That one has no issue and was tested with the exact same device setup as the 6 subsequent versions.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" Technology Company " !


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

werty said:


> Multiple users are reporting an app crash at the verification selfie, preventing them from going online. Shows a map (or blank circle) instead of the normal selfie camera, then just crashes.
> 
> It's happening in all recent app versions (including the latest), even though it was previously working in these same versions. This indicates that Uber recently made some server-side change that broke the apps. The change was made sometime between October 2 and October 11.
> 
> ...


Maybe you're just too hot for the phone and it can't handle it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" FIX IT TILL ITS BROKE "!


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Did my new twice in the last few weeks worked fine. Problem I'm have with new app is no street view in Uber navagation they have been working on that since October 7


----------



## Prism (Jun 9, 2018)

Had the same problem a while back but it’s working fine now. When I tried to take a selfie before, it showed a map - but try what I did.

When the selfie window comes up put two fingers in the window & expand it, then take the selfie. This worked for me until the camera showed my face again. Hope this helps.

Now, the app keeps crashing. I canned the phone app and reinstalled WHILE I was waiting for a rider yesterday. It worked fine the rest of the time out. Today, it turned itself off 3 X on a ride. Just live Uber’s tech, don’t you?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

werty said:


> Multiple users are reporting an app crash at the verification selfie, preventing them from going online. Shows a map (or blank circle) instead of the normal selfie camera, then just crashes.
> 
> It's happening in all recent app versions (including the latest), even though it was previously working in these same versions. This indicates that Uber recently made some server-side change that broke the apps. The change was made sometime between October 2 and October 11.
> 
> ...


" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !



Prism said:


> Had the same problem a while back but it's working fine now. When I tried to take a selfie before, it showed a map - but try what I did.
> 
> When the selfie window comes up put two fingers in the window & expand it, then take the selfie. This worked for me until the camera showed my face again. Hope this helps.
> 
> Now, the app keeps crashing. I canned the phone app and reinstalled WHILE I was waiting for a rider yesterday. It worked fine the rest of the time out. Today, it turned itself off 3 X on a ride. Just live Uber's tech, don't you?


BROUGHT TO YOU BY THE MAKERS OF " SELF DRIVING CARS" !


----------



## Prism (Jun 9, 2018)

I know - pretty scary. They’ll NEVER have a self driving vehicle.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Prism said:


> I know - pretty scary. They'll NEVER have a self driving vehicle.


" FLYING CARS " !


----------



## werty (Oct 1, 2015)

Over a year later and this is still happening, minus the crashes.


----------

